# Ttf Coyote I built



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ttf coyote .maple ply .. 3/4 inch thick .. c.a. finish with new bands from China.. this thing is bang on for me  ..
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Looking good.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

STO said:


> Looking good.


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

MakoPat said:


> Very nice!


Thanks pal!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Lovely work buddy, that’s a cracker????


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr Brooks said:


> Lovely work buddy, that's a cracker


Thank you buddy 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh my, that's a nice one there Joey. I really like that design.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic craftsmanship


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

Very nice, clean, workmanship. Like your choice of ply for this piece.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Oh my, that's a nice one there Joey. I really like that design.


Thank you Joe!!! Means alot buddy... I'll have to send you one over sometime 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Fantastic craftsmanship


Thanks tag!! Very much appreciated my friend ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Looks good


Thank you buddy 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

wbrazell said:


> Very nice, clean, workmanship. Like your choice of ply for this piece.


Highly appreciated buddy  thank you!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Oh my, that's a nice one there Joey. I really like that design.


I got one from Joey and I really like it. Shoot it OTT with some black latex I just got form Simple Shot. Makes a great little shooter to drop in the cargo pocket of your shorts.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Buckskin Dave said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my, that's a nice one there Joey. I really like that design.
> ...


Thank you my friend  I am glad you are liking it Dave!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I also have this one  1/4 inch thick g10 blue/black
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

